# seats for my 240sx...



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

i need seats for my car bad! i need them to be black or brown, but im having issues finding them.. anybody know of a place i can find them? and will the s14 seats fit? what about any other nissan? will any other seats fit?? thanx


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

S14 seats will fit. They are a direct replacement if I am not mistaken. As far as other Nissan OEM seats I am not sure what else drops right in. 

Are you looking for racing seats or just regular seats? What about price range?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

correct me if im wrong but i believe many people use r32 skyline seats because they are a nice upgrade and dont cost as much as full racing seats


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

well i am willing to pay $200 for the 2 front seats... i just want oem seats, i cant afford anything expensive right now...


----------



## Rittmeister (Jun 29, 2002)

Any S-chassis seats will fit. S13, S14, S15. The S14 and S15 rears will also fit with slight modification.

R chassis seats are not direct-bolt in. R32 require relocation of one of the bolts; the other three line up. This won't matter though since you'll have almost no chance of finding a set.


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

i got seats for sale :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wut kind of seats? pic?


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

and how much! what color...?


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

stock seats out of a 92' s13 they are the greyish cloth color

PS. all parts are for sale check my post......Got Parts?

will have pics soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eh forget that... i got stockers already =/


----------



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

Rittmeister said:


> Any S-chassis seats will fit. S13, S14, S15. The S14 and S15 rears will also fit with slight modification.
> 
> R chassis seats are not direct-bolt in. R32 require relocation of one of the bolts; the other three line up. This won't matter though since you'll have almost no chance of finding a set.


s14 and s15 have 1 bolt that doesnt line up that well. u have to modify it a lil bit. r32 will fit the same as s14 and s15 seats. the front inner bolt is the one that doesnt go in. when the weather gets a little nicer i'll fix that problem with that bolt cause my s14 seats are a lil wobbly


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Keep in mind guys that if you get a JDM seat, you will be sitting in the passenger one which has much less adjustment than the drivers side. And its the outside rear hole that doesnt line up on R32 and R33 seats. On mine I just made an extension plate.


----------

